# Fork width



## Joseph (Feb 14, 2013)

I realise that with a PFS the shot should go over the top but my question is...... Does the fork gap:ammo size ratio matter i.e. is it possible to shoot ammo from a PFS that is bigger than the fork width?

Thanks for any input guys


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

to answer your question... yes. the size of the fork gap does not matter. you can shoot larger ammo than the fork gap. you can even shoot a slingshot without any fork gap.... (flat top shooter) you must flip the caddy forward upon release of the shot to clear the front of the sling.


----------



## Joseph (Feb 14, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> to answer your question... yes. the size of the fork gap does not matter. you can shoot larger ammo than the fork gap. you can even shoot a slingshot without any fork gap.... (flat top shooter) you must flip the caddy forward upon release of the shot to clear the front of the sling.


Thank you, it's kind of obvious really but one of those things you just need to double check.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

look on bill hays' channel as he has just posted a good video on this.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

as mentioned above big ammo and small/non-existant forkgap is possible.
but you MUST twist the pouch for 'speed bump effect' AND flip the fork upon release.

technique is paramount! pay close attention to what you're doing, without overthinking it. or you WILL smack the fork!

happy shooting & good luck!


----------

